# Kenpo Technique: Tripping Arrow



## Yondanchris (Nov 18, 2014)

Here is a video of myself and Associate Professor Clark Cole doing American Kenpo technique "Tripping Arrow" 

[video=youtube_share;8_mqmT2ePtg]http://youtu.be/8_mqmT2ePtg?list=UUxpQfe7C9YmUXttZVJfTg2A[/video]

Enjoy

Chris


----------



## Tames D (Nov 18, 2014)

Yondanchris said:


> Here is a video of myself and Associate Professor Clark Cole doing American Kenpo technique "Tripping Arrow"
> 
> [video=youtube_share;8_mqmT2ePtg]http://youtu.be/8_mqmT2ePtg?list=UUxpQfe7C9YmUXttZVJfTg2A[/video]
> 
> ...



Thanks, Chris.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 19, 2014)

Although I'm not familiar with Kenpo the technique itself looks solid. Thanks for sharing the video, Chris.


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 20, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Thanks, Chris.



No Problem...many more to come!


----------

